# What Is Better Than A Bazooka Star?



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Scroll Sown!
?
?
?
?
?
?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tex, those things just look so cool!!! Please remind me where you got those handles. And are those forks merely epoxied in place?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

What is better than a Bazooka Star??

Oh I know, I know!!

Two Bazooka stars!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Are you just tying the flats on the forks with a few wraps of latex/string? Curious how you secured those.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Btoon84 Watch this video. -- Tex


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Charles, They came from Sanders Adchery, But I don't know if they sell them seperately or not. These were test Parts. -- Tex


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I wish Saunders still sold those! I would buy one from them in a second!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Bill they look cool very simpel design no over kill? but look very affective


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i knew it when are you going into production? lol


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Charles asked a question that I did not answer, because I had to do something more important at the time. I will now try to answer that question. To lock the forks into the aluminum tubing I first made a plug from a scrap closet rod which was about 3/32 smaller than the I.D. of the tubing (it is what I had). Shown here partly done as I also connected the two slots on one end so the rod would nest (I did not use the other two plugs) http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14949-parts/page__fromsearch__1 . I took two strips of leather and formed a cross with them and folded them around the plug with the fork nested in place. I then drove the plug with the fork and the leather into the aluminum tube, stretching it a little. This locks everything up very tightly, but to be safe I also put a lock screw in the bottom. I used no epoxy. The only thing that I think might not hold up in the long run is the arm brace mad with PVC pipe as it is so soft that the screw might tear out with time, but there is not a lot of side pressure on it. A fellow could make one of these with a 1 1/2 inch wood dowel and a Baltic Birch plywood fork attached at a long angle. It is possible to buy 1 1/2 inch dowels from vary pretty hard wood (Birch about $6 for 3 feet and walnut about $30). -- Tex


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

newconvert said:


> i knew it when are you going into production? lol


Hi do you mean me/us? not on this one mate bills Baby nicely done
sorry if i got the wrong end of the stick though
Pete


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for the explanation, Tex! Very clever, as one might expect.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

looks like a forearm crutch, hmmm now I want to go buy crutches, thanks lol


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

JetBlack said:


> looks like a forearm crutch, hmmm now I want to go buy crutches, thanks lol


Yep, I wanted to do the same thing the other day at the local goodwill store.... and my wife said no, I should leave them for someone who really needs them... not just to make slingshots. Well she has a point, but I need them.... really! (she does not understand addictions







) lol


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Devoman said:


> looks like a forearm crutch, hmmm now I want to go buy crutches, thanks lol


Yep, I wanted to do the same thing the other day at the local goodwill store.... and my wife said no, I should leave them for someone who really needs them... not just to make slingshots. Well she has a point, but I need them.... really! (she does not understand addictions







) lol
[/quote]
goodwill store, good idea!


----------



## ralle1 (Jan 31, 2012)

thats very clever i never think of that


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

The handle is still made by Saunders, it is part of the archer's training device:
http://www.sausa.com/product.php?id=79&category=41


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

What is better than a bazooka star? A javelin star, it has a computer guided aiming system and a bigger payload!


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)

A chocolate star?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow. cool, fantastic!


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

I am an old fart, and back in the 60's, my father made me a sling shot rifle out of galvanized pipe. The Bazooka Star and Bill Hayes' rifles remind me of it so much, that I will have to try to re-create it.

I just know that I am going to end up with a basement full of sling shots!

Brian


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

linuxmail said:


> I just know that I am going to end up with a basement full of sling shots!
> 
> Brian


We all do!


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Tex if I can do this one? I'm just all the necesary materials - 
http://www.rehasklep...-regulowana.jpg


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Koonu, I have a crutch like that. I think that it will be a challenge. First the handle will need to be turned 180 degrees. I think the bend will be too much to make a long one. -- Tex


----------



## derbyduck (May 1, 2011)

Its strange but ive been thinking on the same lines but my wife works in the local hospital and says I can't go using stuff thats cost loads of money and should be used only for people that need it to help them get walking !!! well back to the drawing board......


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

in hospital where I some time works is huge container of broken things like thad


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

the idea is great!! the shoter ( rather, it is not a fork







shots like ... bazooka!!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There you go! Most old crutches wind up in the garbage anyway! -- Tex


----------

